# 20 yrs old & never had a job How guilty should I feel? & need some job interview help



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

*20 yrs old & never had a job How guilty should I feel? & need some job interview help*

Sorry, I just want to get this off my chest.

I'm actually still 19 but my birthday is in about 2 months so I thought I'd just put 20. Anyway, here's my situation. I have never been someone who liked school (having to do all that work... ugh) and I knew from early on that I wasn't planning on going to college. I said that when I finish school I would just enter the workforce. (I honestly don't really have a special career or field that I would like to have/work in like most others and am fine working in retail or other jobs with not so high pay). However I never liked the idea of having to go to work everyday either, but I honestly have matured and came to realize that I have no choice If I want to make money, just like 95% of the population. Uh, yeah, so I've basically been at home for all this time now since graduation (which my parents were ok with). I did try to make some money online though (with passive income programs), but it didn't work out, so I clearly realize the way to a stable monthly income is a job. My parents know how I am and they feel that I should wait until I'm ready to go get a job and so they don't force me or get on my case about it everyday. One day I will get a job though. Honestly. It will be nice to have an income of my own. The older I get, the more pathetic I feel for not yet having my first job.

Another problem that I also have though is that I really think I would be horrible at a job interview because I'm not even really sure of the best way to answer the questions and I have a hard time thinking of what to say (not just because of nervousness but also because I just can't think of what I should say.) Also, I'm a bit autistic and so I tend to have difficulties with knowing what things I shouldn't say and how to say/not to say things. Can you guys help please?

What are the common interview questions that I can expect in just about any interview and can you please give an example of a good way to answer them? One of them I know of is "tell me about yourself" and I would have no clue what to say. I don't have any hobbies really or do anything besides watch videos online and surf the web and sometimes I may bake and decorate cookies or cakes and stuff. Also, its always fun for me when I go to the supermarket with my parents to do grocery shopping. but that's pretty much it though. I don't have much of a life. So for someone like me, what would be a good way to answer this question?


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol I usually "exaggerate" in my resume.

Maybe you can do the same thing too. Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Resume tips
Resumes & Cover Letters - Find Advice, Templates and Examples | Monster

Interviewing tips
Job Interview Advice - Read Interview Preparation Tips | Monster

I would highly recommend that you get started with a job right away. The older you are when you start the harder you will find it to get a decent job. Employers look at work history, they want to see steady employment (few gaps in your work history, if you are out of school and not working that shows as a gap), loyalty to a company (not changing jobs every year), as well as making sure that you have the specific skills they are looking for. 

Try to find something that you're at least interested in if at all possible, obviously any job will help pay the bills, but if you can find something you're interested in then it'll make things a lot less boring for you. You're going to be spending a significant portion of your adult life working, and life is a bit short to waste doing things that you hate doing every day. Certainly there will be things that you have to do in any job that you don't want to and that just takes discipline to get the job done, but it shouldn't be all stuff you hate.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I usually "exaggerate" in my resume.
> 
> Maybe you can do the same thing too. Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


Of course that's also a good way to get fired or blacklisted by companies if they figure it out. I hire people fairly often and I've caught a few people doing that when I have been checking references. If I find them lying on the application they immediately end up on my permanent blacklist. It's not too hard to figure out the friend isn't really a manager most of the time after you ask a few probing questions, plus I'll generally just call the company directly and ask for HR to verify the actual employment. You might skate by with that in some companies, but a large number of them will figure it out and you'll be getting a nice thanks but no thanks letter.

Certainly you should make your experience look as good as possible, but there is a difference between making it look good and flat out lying to a potential employer.


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

I heard that you don't need a resume for your very first job. If you have no work history, its not possible to have a resume.


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I usually "exaggerate" in my resume.
> 
> Maybe you can do the same thing too. Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


This is more than just "exaggerating", this is flat out lying, and I certainly won't lie. If I did this and its found out, I will not have a good reputation.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

night_owl said:


> This is more than just "exaggerating", this is flat out lying, and I certainly won't lie. If I did this and its found out, I will not have a good reputation.


By the way, the "exaggerating" that I am talking about is mainly referring to things like I will tend to self-promote myself and make my weakness sound like my strength in the resume, for example, in the describing about myself part, I will exaggerate a bit about my personality and say that being a workaholic is both my weakness and strength etc, but I never flat-out lie, so please don't misunterpret my words and then accuse me of doing things that I never did. I really hate it when people misinterpret what I am saying :dry:

I have never tried out that flat-out lying idea before, but I did heard of some people who tried that before, and they actually managed to get a job using that idea, which was why I suggested that idea here. :tongue:


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> By the way, the "exaggerating" that I am talking about is totally unlinked with that idea that I suggested, my "exaggerating" is mainly referring to things like I will tend to self-promote myself and make my weakness sound like my strength in the resume, for example, in the describing about myself part, I will exaggerate a bit about my personality and say that being a workaholic is both my weakness and strength etc, but I never flat-out lie, so please don't misunterpret my words and then accuse me of doing things that I never did. I really hate it when people misinterpret what I am saying :dry:
> 
> I have never tried out that flat-out lying idea before, but I did heard of some people who tried that before, and they actually managed to get a job using that idea, which was why I suggested that idea here. :tongue:


This was your post:


> Lol I usually "exaggerate" in my resume.
> 
> Maybe you can do the same thing too. Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


You put the lying idea after "I usually exaggerate in my resume." "Maybe you can do the same thing too." To me that made it look like the lying idea is an example of how you "exaggerate". I wouldn't know any other way to interpret that, sorry.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd take this as my priority: You gotta be the person fit for the job, and when you are, you will have the best chance to get the job. Even for low level entry jobs this counts. For example, a company has a company culture of being open to questions from customers. If you like answering questions and are good at it, you should emphasize on that. but not only that. You will also do good in your job because you're fit for it and the person hiring you will see that. Then what _could _help is some interview tricks. This may be important when you have lots of competition so that you stand out from the others by being fit for the job as well as performing well doing the interview. For the interview I'd say:

- be honest and be yourself (some hiring managers can see if you are)
- be friendly
- show your strengths and weaknesses, and show how you deal with your weaknesses. E.g. you're applying for cashier and can;t count well but you have ways to prevent mistakes.
- dress appropriately
- think of what to say why you're doing this kind of job now and not going to college or university (like you need time to think of what you want). 
- think of which shifts you can/want to work
- show them you are dedicated and motivated. low entry level jobs can be a drag, especially when they are full-time.
- it sounds silly, but mind your health (food/sleep/exercise) so your brain will work better during the interview.

wishing you lots of good luck and hope you make it


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

night_owl said:


> This was your post:
> You put the lying idea after "I usually exaggerate in my resume." "Maybe you can do the same thing too." To me that made it look like the lying idea is an example of how you "exaggerate". I wouldn't know any other way to interpret that, sorry.


The sentence "Maybe you can do the same thing too" is actually meant to be together with the sentence with "I usually exaggerate in my resume" whereas the lying idea is meant to be a totally different paragraph and not connected with the other two sentences.
Oh well, I guess I should have phrase my entire words and paragraphed the entire thing properly, but I'm an INFP and I am usually not good at this type of Te things, sooo......I guess it's my fault for not phrasing my words properly then. And sorry if I was a little harsh to you earlier, but there is a poster above you earlier that also accused me of lying and I just feel kinda annoyed that everybody here is misinterpreting my posts lol.


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

WinterFox said:


> The sentence "Maybe you can do the same thing too" is actually meant to be together with the sentence with "I usually exaggerate in my resume" whereas the lying idea is meant to be a totally different paragraph and not connected with the other two sentences.
> Oh well, I guess I should have phrase my entire words and paragraphed the entire thing properly, but I'm an INFP and I am usually not good at this type of Te things, sooo......I guess it's my fault for not phrasing my words properly then. And sorry if I was a little harsh to you earlier, but there is a poster above you earlier that also accused me of lying and I just feel kinda annoyed that everybody here is misinterpreting my posts lol.


Oh... I didn't know about your personality type. Apology accepted :happy:


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn you should feel great!!! If you can work the system to be happy without ever working then you are the greatest human being alive!!!!!


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

OkWhat said:


> Damn you should feel great!!! If you can work the system to be happy without ever working then you are the greatest human being alive!!!!!


Who?, me? How am I working the system?


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

night_owl said:


> Who?, me? How am I working the system?


You are surviving without working right?? That is a major accomplishment in my book. Do you think kings really work? Do kings get to rule by working? I don't think so! :wink:


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

OkWhat said:


> You are surviving without working right?? That is a major accomplishment in my book. Do you think kings really work? Do kings get to rule by working? I don't think so! :wink:


So living at home with your parents is working the system? Because I'm just living at home with my parents.


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

hmm.... I decided to search "good answers to job interview questions" and some of the sites that I liked were these:
Interview Questions: 120 Interview Questions & Answers

https://www.themuse.com/advice/how-to-answer-the-31-most-common-interview-questions

How To Ace The 50 Most Common Interview Questions - Forbes


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> By the way, the "exaggerating" that I am talking about is mainly referring to things like I will tend to self-promote myself and make my weakness sound like my strength in the resume, for example, in the describing about myself part, I will exaggerate a bit about my personality and say that being a workaholic is both my weakness and strength etc, but I never flat-out lie, so please don't misunterpret my words and then accuse me of doing things that I never did. I really hate it when people misinterpret what I am saying :dry:
> 
> I have never tried out that flat-out lying idea before, but I did heard of some people who tried that before, and they actually managed to get a job using that idea, which was why I suggested that idea here. :tongue:





WinterFox said:


> Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


Lying is the act of claiming something to be true that isn't true. How is this quote suggesting anything but a lie? You're suggesting they claim to have worked a job that they didn't and ask someone to pretend to be their manager. You've just recommended they lie twice.. Exaggerating would be talking about something true in ways that make it sound more impressive, usually by being ambiguous. Now, if you didn't mean what you said, that's good, but you did say it.

As for the OP, don't worry too much about limited work experience, especially if you did well in school (dispite disliking it). If you live near an indoor mall, find their food court and apply to each resteraunt. They usually have a high turn over, which is normally a bad thing, but for a first job it can be good. It means they'll hire just about anyone AND you can move on to a better job without much trouble. Get that job under your belt and move on after three months or so (seasonal work). Odds are, you'll learn how NOT to run a business but also how to manage conflict. This can help you out in your next job.


----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Just do yourself a favor and don't stop looking for a job. Since your parents are so mellow see if they can send you to a community college for English and computer literacy classes only. Start this no later than next winter. Just take one class at a time and work/job search. If your class schedule becomes impossible, drop early to get a partial refund and take the class the next time it is offered. Use any program the school offers to help yourself out. you can message me about this if you want but I might be taking a break from this site.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I usually "exaggerate" in my resume.
> 
> Maybe you can do the same thing too. Even if you have never worked a certain job before, just list it in your resume. And then ask a friend of yours to act as a reference by posing as your manager from your previous job.


Hella sleazy... But I'm totally doing this.


----------



## night_owl (Mar 10, 2014)

finesthour said:


> Just do yourself a favor and don't stop looking for a job. Since your parents are so mellow see if they can send you to a community college for English and computer literacy classes only. Start this no later than next winter. Just take one class at a time and work/job search. If your class schedule becomes impossible, drop early to get a partial refund and take the class the next time it is offered. Use any program the school offers to help yourself out. you can message me about this if you want but I might be taking a break from this site.


I have no interest in attending college.


----------

